# Building your own snag-less sinkers......CHEAP!!!



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

First off let me state that these sinkers are hardly the end-all, be-all of fish-weights that you will find yourself hurling through space. They fill a very important need, though - and they do the job well. I will first show you how to build the sinkers; then I will go over the method of pulling it free from the inevitable snags that you will encounter. 

Start off by getting your hands on a few 6"-8" nails or bolts. I like nails best, because they pull free easier than bolts, not much though. 



Use a scale to weigh your sinker, but I find that it is not as important as it is with lead.




For nails, I like to hammer the point down for safety. 



Next, cut up some coat hangers into V-shaped 5"-6" pieces. 



Place the nail/bolt inside the wire........



and wrap it with duck tape. 



I also wrap the end just to help the sinker "ride" the water and keep away from thew rocks.

This is how the finished sinkers should look:



Now, use them with whatever leader you like. I am partial to the Carolina "fish-finder" rig, mostly, to aid in the distance of the cast. I like the hook leader, to place the hook even with the end of the sinker - this makes for a smother, non-spinning cast. 



If you get stuck on the bottom, hold tight! DON'T give it slack. Use steady pressure and in about 30 seconds, the tape will pull off the nail and you will be able to real in (hopefully with a fish on the hook!)

Well, that's about it. Like I say, you won't want to ALWAYS use these, but they are fun to make and cheap! Also, lead sinkers are on the way out. They are expensive and bad for the environment. 

Tight lines!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

this is an awesome idea! I have been waanting something like this for my catfish fishing!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you. I want you to know that I actually use these now on a regular bases. The problem with them is, that they do not hold well in the ocean. Other than that, I have never lost my hook - only the nail!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Does your wife know you are dulling her pruning scissors to cut coat hangers?


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

They are expensive and bad for the environment. 


Expensive yes, not bad for the environment gets a crust around it and just lays there doing nothing.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

What is this? I don't even...


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

3 or 4 chain links works as a good snag sinker,for whatever reson they don't get hung up. and lot cheaper than railroad spikes.... i like the idea though tight lines moose:fishing:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

lil red jeep said:


> Does your wife know you are dulling her pruning scissors to cut coat hangers?


I saw that too.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Jersey Hunter said:


> They are expensive and bad for the environment.
> 
> 
> Expensive yes, not bad for the environment gets a crust around it and just lays there doing nothing.


If you say so, I won't even get into that.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

lil red jeep said:


> Does your wife know you are dulling her pruning scissors to cut coat hangers?


Do not.....I repeat, DO NOT USE YOUR WIFE'S PRUNING SCISSORS!!!!!!!! I am still in the dog house for that.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

moose22dog said:


> 3 or 4 chain links works as a good snag sinker,for whatever reson they don't get hung up. and lot cheaper than railroad spikes.... i like the idea though tight lines moose:fishing:


These aren't RR spikes - they are used for landscape timbers. 

I like your idea.


----------

